# Is PAT graded or P/F?



## marops (Mar 2, 2007)

Can't seem to find answer after a little thread-searching...

Upon successful completion of the standard MA Police PAT (description found on mass.gov website), is the test graded with how well you did (ie: recorded times) or is it just an overall pass/fail test?

Always good to do best you can, but also good to know if specific times on obstacle course will be evaluated against other applicants too.

Many thanks!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

marops said:


> Can't seem to find answer after a little thread-searching...
> 
> Upon successful completion of the standard MA Police PAT (description found on mass.gov website), is the test graded with how well you did (ie: recorded times) or is it just an overall pass/fail test?
> 
> ...


Nope, stictly individual pass/fail. There's no scaling or ranking or scoring. Either you pass or you don't. I mean, they'll let you know your time, but quite frankly, I don't think anyone remembers theirs. The requirements are online but your hiring department will only see whether you passed or failed...and quite frankly, that's all you should be concerned about.

The 5 foot wall is what fails virtually everyone.But if you can't otherwise run the course in the time alloted, you have some major fitness issues anyways.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The 5 foot wall is what fails virtually everyone.


I beg to differ. I've said it before & I'll say it again, watch that dusty floor!


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

The 5 foot wall shouldn't be too much of a problem now that it's got those 2x4s nailed into it like a ladder.


----------



## marops (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks, All. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

It's graded as: lol or rofl


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Watch the Video

From HRD:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAVGvCtDctQ"]YouTube- Massachusetts Police Officer Physical Ability Test (PAT) Video[/nomedia]

This one for the DOC:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t12bNAmKKe0"]YouTube- Massachusetts DOC Physical Abilities Test (PAT)[/nomedia]


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

misconceived said:


> I beg to differ. I've said it before & I'll say it again, watch that dusty floor!


 Yeah, that thing was like a slip and slide.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yeah, that thing was like a slip and slide.


And causes severe coughing, sometimes regurgitation caused solely by the severe coughing


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It's graded Pass or Fail.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fine


----------

